# Medical Checks



## AviationRecruitment (Oct 29, 2013)

Hello all, 

When applying for a employment visa in Abu Dhabi/ Sharjah, can the person have their medical test in their home country and then take the certificiate with them to gain their visa. Or do they need to have the medical test in the UAE? 

Thanks guys!


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Medical test needs to be done in UAE.


----------



## AlexDhabi (Aug 23, 2012)

Certain nationalities and labouring job types require medical tests before coming to UAE


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

AlexDhabi said:


> Certain nationalities and labouring job types require medical tests before coming to UAE


that's true and those people then require a second set of medical tests when they get here...


----------

